# Tracert



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am probably the last to know about this, but just in case here it is:

Trace the Route

A great utility included with Windows is a program called Trace Route. Open a DOS window and type tracert <location name>. The location name can be any IP address or Internet domain like tracert www.softwaretipsandtricks.com The program will then trace the route from your Internet service provider to that locating, and show you every server along the way. this could be useful for when you can't connect to a site it will show you if some server is down along the way.

You can also do this from Start\Run.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You link is no good at all. Plus you got a . at the end of it but taking that away did not help.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Here's a tutorial:

http://www.useforesite.com/tut_tracert.shtml

And while we're at it:

Here's about Netstat:

http://newdata.box.sk/ankit/netstat.htm


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Deke,

I'm not sure what happened to the link you posted hewee suggested "the period at the end" might be a problem ....

I looked a little closer and saw a typo www.softwaretipsadntricks.com.

should perhaps be...
http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/

That pulled up a good site... however "Trace the Route"?  no prob.... 20 de-merits 

DS

Tony's link to the Tutorial is a keeper http://www.useforesite.com/tut_tracert.shtml


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well guys, I'm on Deke's side on this one. The link he posted was misspelled, but nowhere did he say that that link gave info on tracert. He listed it as an example of how a tracert works.

Now, I did learn that tracert works from a Run command. That is handy, as I always opened a Dos Window to run this.

Thanx for the tip Deke.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Randy- Your are right. I copied and pasted that from their site. I don't know if they did that on purpose are not. I found out about the Run on my own. 

Tony-Thanks for the links.

Hewee & Darkstar- Thanks for keeping me on my toes.

I did find a mistake they made on another Tip and sent them an email. It was on a path in the registry on Clean Desktop. So it might be a good idea to read their Tips carefully.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Deke,

Your welcome


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

deke try this trace route utility, neotrace, ok it gives a graphical trace yee haw, but i like the registrant feature which many times gives a phone #, the _remove me_ from your porn e-mail listing just doesn't seem to work most of the time, so i've suprised a few spammers with a call (actually got to a few of them), or if it's an ISP's # i just happen to live in a state that has a wicked anti-spam law on the books and a little threat works wonders


----------



## JusDave (Jul 22, 2002)

You dont have to run TRACERT in a DOS WINDOW. If you go to start>run and type in tracert url address it saves a step or 2.
JusDave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Try running tracert and netstat while connected to a P2P network. No wonder the downloads go so slow when 300 connections are open.


----------



## karthik (Apr 25, 2002)

hey guys..

there is a smilar program..that gives graphical routes..called visual route

well here is the link for the same..

visualroute


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

VisualRoute really cool, but can't you achieve the samething by using Whois, and the IP address?


----------



## karthik (Apr 25, 2002)

Whois, and the IP address solves the pupose.just in case you 
feel like roming around the globe (ofcourse virtually)..we have those GUI tools..


----------

